# Two more....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 15, 2017)

May be a little pic heavy but the bush knife has paduak & brass pinned handles the lil' skinner has walnut crotch with brass pins, I also put a small magnifying glass into the handle for picking out those splinters or starting a fire....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice job Pappy - The magnifying glass is truly unique. I've never seen that before!


----------

